# How to unpack a ISO file ???



## Renfeld

Can anyone tell me how to "unpack" a ISO file to make it usable?


----------



## DuckieHo

You don't unpack an ISO. You can load it into an emulator like Daemon Tools (http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=Daemon_Tools) and run it. You can also burn it to CD *as an image* and run the CD.


----------



## kc-tr

or you could get winrar and right click extract


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kc-tr* 
or you could get winrar and right click extract









Dang it... forgot!


----------



## Renfeld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Dang it... forgot!

No !.....Please No...


----------



## Blue_Fire

NOO do not unpack and iso. it wont work if you plan to boot from it.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Also the iso contains the MBR for the cd and usually enable autorun.


----------



## gonX

DAEMON Tools is the most used CD-image emulator on the market so far









If it's a CD with just different stuff, such as 3DMark etc. (Not a game or program CD itself,) you can always use WinRAR for it.


----------



## Renfeld

I'm not sure what a lot of this means..
allthougt Ive use iso files in the past to install programs,etc.
It has been a while and i have forgoten how I did it...
!


----------



## VulcanDragon

Guys, talking about ISOs is fine; there are legitimate uses for mounting or extracting ISOs. But when you openly admit that you're trying to mount a game image...come on, use your head. You know what software piracy is, and you know we don't allow it here.


----------

